# Sprocker spaniel - suitable for us?



## jamesmann100 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, please be gentle with me!

We have decided to get a puppy, and have been researching which breed to go for. We have 4 children aged between 6 and 15, and both me and my wife work from home, so no problem in exercising every day. We were considering a springer spaniel, but met a couple with two sprockers yesterday and we fell in love with them, and their owners really sold them to us too. So having read some websites, I have 2 main questions:

1. During Monday to Friday, there may be days when we can only do one walk of about 30-40 mins rather than a good 2 hour ramble. We could do more at weekends, but is 30-40 mins enough for a sprocker?

2. I have read that they can have a mind of their own on walks and bolt off when their hunting instinct kicks in, some even saying that they should be kept on leads. Is this a real "problem" that a lot of people experience? Is this something that they can be trained out of?

Any help much apprecaited! Also, if anyone has any other suggestions of good breeds given the info I've given, that would be much appreciated too.

Thanks

James


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Springers and cockers are bred to hunt up and flush game, and as they're from a working background, they can have a busy mind and want to use their natural ability. Sprockers are simply a cross between the two breeds, historically, they were both from the same breed type in any case, and springers and cockers were from the same litter, with their *breed* assigned by how large the pups were within a litter. Over time as the breeds developed, they were divided, and although still very similar, they work in slightly different ways, cockers hold to the ground a bit more tightly, like a suction cup. As they've got a shared history, there are shared health problems within the breeds, which means both parents should have the appropriate health tests done, to try and avoid any possible genetic defects. 

I used to look after a number of cockers and the other trait they have which I find a bit to OTT is their clinginess, you pretty much wear cocker spaniels, and they can be quite vocal, obviously that's going to be something that might well come through in a cross between the two. 

Spaniel coats aren't the easiest to maintain, they do require regular grooming, and sometimes clipping. I work my dogs alongside spaniels and see how much they hit thick cover, they go through brambles and bracken at a real rate, and end up with half of it in their coat. 

They are the busiest two of the spaniel breeds I would say, and whilst generally they are lovely natured, they aren't the easiest spaniel for new dog owners, clumbers would be my choice personally. 

Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

A sprocker as I understand it is a cross breed between a cocker spaniel and a springer, so it will be difficult to predict traits as you could get one that is similar to a cocker spaniel in looks and temperament or one thats more like a springer. Alternatively you could get a mix between the two with first crosses there is no way of telling.

I would read up on both breeds and see if the traits of those breeds suit you, in my experience a Springer is very different to a Cocker. Of course you then have to look at whether the cocker spaniel is from show lines or working lines as the energy levels and stimulus they need always seems to be quite different.

When you are reading up on both breeds look at the health tests required and make sure any puppy you get is from health tested stock as cross breeds seem to be the latest target for the puppy farms and backyard breeders, take care as you could end up with a very unhealthy dog.

Having said all that I have met some super Springer crosses that have come from health tested parents and they are super dogs lots of great energy. I wouldn't have thought 30-40 minutes a day would be suitable for a spaniel from springer lines.

Have you thought of looking at Cavaliers they will be more suited to your exercise levels?


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I too should also add welcome and well done on doing your research first, so often people don't do their research and end up with a disaster all around.


----------



## ciarasmum (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi and welcome 

I have no experience with cockers/springers other than my friend has a springer that me and Ciara regularly walk with a couple of times a week. She is off lead the whole time but like you say, she will be off flushing something or other at times. She will recall to a whistle but this has taken a lot of training.

Luckily we walk where there are 100s of acres so not near roads but I'd be scared senseless if Ciara bogged off out of sight at all! 

Having said that, she will just go and go and where Ciara (nearly 7 yr old GSD) will show signs of slowing down at the end of a 3 hour ramble, my friends dog will still be as busy and active as at the beginning. I know my friend walks her an hour before work and a couple afterwards so I'm not sure how they would fair with a 30-40 minute walk to be honest.

Once again, welcome, and I'm sure you will get lots of great advice here.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't have any experience with cockers but do have a springer, they need at least a couple of hours exercise a day and their instinct to flush birds out can make them wonder off a long way from you and calling and whistling them can some times fall on deaf ears. We have to constantly inforce recall using a long line as a lot of the fields around here are near roads, when there are no birds in sight his recall is good30/40 minutes walking once a week may be OK as long as you have a garden to do some training as well or maybe scent games or go find games to keep them from getting bored. If this isn't possible then I would seriously look at different breeds, maybe a King Charles like someone mentioned. Any way good luck and welcome to PF


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have any springer experience, but have two cockers (although mine are workers so a little different from the show types). Lovely family dogs, brilliant, gentle temperaments, love people and good with other dogs, my youngest will take whatever exercise I can give her, varying from 30 mins a day to a couple of hours. Her recall is excellent,she doesn't chase birds or go scent deaf. She's very rarely on the lead at all, neither of my dogs stray far from me when out. You do wear cockers though  Daisy always has to be involved and will follow me room from room, although she's happy to be left on her own when we go out. 

I would personally recommend a health tested and well-bred show strain cocker.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I regularly walk a springer and he is happy to play ball constantly with no desire to stray. He is a mix of working and pet so no show type ancestors.

Running constantly getting him ball especially adding in sitting waiting and him having to find a "dead" ball (ie not moving) I can get good exercise into him in 40 mins. With you and a family playing hide and seek he could have a great time.

I am unsure why people would recommend a family a cavalier king Charles. The health issues they can suffer is not something any child should witness.


----------



## jamesmann100 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow, thank you very much for all the responses! 

I just wanted to reiterate, I'm certainly not saying that it would be 30-40 mins max every day, I think there may be a couple of days per week where we can only get out for that amount of time. Other days it would be probably two 30 mins walk, and then at the weekend we could do 1-2 hours each day I think. So for those who advised that 30-40 mins per day wouldn't be enough, would you still say that if that only happened say twice a week?

Cavalier is a great shout, but we had 2 as kids, and I wanted something different! Ours lived to about 12 years I think, and both were very healthy (maybe we were lucky!)

Thanks

James


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd be looking at one breed or the other than a cross between the two. I never saw the point in crossing a Springer with a Cocker given that the working types are so similar.

A 30-40 minute walk would be ok every now and then, but not as a regular thing with a healthy young dog of those breeds. For me it would be a case of altering my routine (getting up earlier, going to bed later etc) to cater for the dogs needs as a necessary sacrifice. Especially so if you are going down the working type dog route - it would be unfair to expect them to do nothing all day but get a half an hour walk.

I would most certainly avoid red hot field trial lines as a pet. A good compromise would be a as mentioned by Fluffster a health tested show type Cocker from a good breeder. There are a lot of iffy BYB types around so you would have to pick and choose carefully. Or a health tested Springer from either show or mixed lines.

Alternatively you could look at the ever popular Labrador or Golden Retriever.

There are also numerous other breeds that generally make good family pets but are overlooked by the umpteen retrievers and spaniels. Off the top of my head, Whippets, Staffies, Border Terriers, Poodles and French Bulldogs seem to be ever growing in popularity.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

jamesmann100 said:


> Wow, thank you very much for all the responses!
> 
> I just wanted to reiterate, I'm certainly not saying that it would be 30-40 mins max every day, I think there may be a couple of days per week where we can only get out for that amount of time. Other days it would be probably two 30 mins walk, and then at the weekend we could do 1-2 hours each day I think. So for those who advised that 30-40 mins per day wouldn't be enough, would you still say that if that only happened say twice a week?
> 
> ...


It's one of those how long is a piece of string questions. I think if you choose the right dog from the right lines then they can adapt to almost everything. But they key is the right dog bit 

You would possibly find on the days the dog doesn't get a lot of exercise, the dog would bother you in the house far more. Certainly if all my Slovak got from the age of about 6 months to 3 years old was a 30 minute walk, I would suffer for it. She find things to destroy and shred, pace up and down, jump on the furniture, bark at things and stare at me until I did something with her. But then she was a young, fit, working type dog and it would be unrealistic of me to expect her to settle with very little activity. So for all intents and purposes, it was easier for me to adapt my routine to exercise her properly than to suffer the consequences of not doing so.

Compare that to my Labrador, and he'd probably settle off to sleep, content with whatever he had got.

THAT is what I mean with the right dog bit. If you want a very active dog then the former is what you want, however most people (well, most normal people!!) probably do better with a dog that is the latter. Unfortunately it's not even completely a breed thing, its an individual dog thing, which makes that question hard to answer.

However you CAN stack the odds better in your favour by being realistic about what you can offer a dog. For example if you are a fairly laid back family then swaying towards a breed that tends to mirror that at maturity is wise. If you are the opposite then you will a very laid back dog boring.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Springers and cockers are bred to hunt up and flush game, and as they're from a working background, they can have a busy mind and want to use their natural ability. *Sprockers are simply a cross between the two breeds, historically, they were both from the same breed type in any case, and springers and cockers were from the same litter, with their *breed* assigned by how large the pups were within a litter.* Over time as the breeds developed, they were divided, and although still very similar, they work in slightly different ways, cockers hold to the ground a bit more tightly, like a suction cup. As they've got a shared history, there are shared health problems within the breeds, which means both parents should have the appropriate health tests done, to try and avoid any possible genetic defects.
> 
> I used to look after a number of cockers and the other trait they have which I find a bit to OTT is their clinginess, you pretty much wear cocker spaniels, and they can be quite vocal, obviously that's going to be something that might well come through in a cross between the two.
> 
> ...


that is interesting SL. How far back are you going in history. Show cockers and springers are totally different and have been for as long as I can remember. Working cockers that just look like small springers did not exist as far as I am aware.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I would agree with much of what has already been said, and would suggest you look at the show strain of cocker spaniel, which would make a lovely family companion but doesn't need the amount of mental stimulation and exercise the working cocker spaniel or springer spaniel require.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Blitz said:


> that is interesting SL. How far back are you going in history. Show cockers and springers are totally different and have been for as long as I can remember. Working cockers that just look like small springers did not exist as far as I am aware.


Before KC registration, cockers were the smaller pups, and springers were the larger pups. I can't remember the exact weight but you get some spaniel aficionados that won't touch certain lines as they believe they've got too much of the *other* breed in there. Springers have a higher tail action than cockers, and are more free ranging, cockers work in a tighter pattern, tail low, like the suction cup shape I mentioned, or they should do.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

kare said:


> I am unsure why people would recommend a family a cavalier king Charles. The health issues they can suffer is not something any child should witness.


We have fully health tested clear to third generation Cavvies (6 months old) so don't tar them all with the same brush ...and we also have a healthy 10 year old in our family, too. Well bred Cavaliers are great little dogs with all the traits of spaniels ...but smaller 

And imo it's always dangerous to only single out one breed ---*whatever* breed you look to purchase requires a fully health tested background as well as a competent breeder.

As Sprockers are hybrids don't bank on them looking or acting like others you may have met or seen ...they can be more Springer or more Cocker. But in general those i have worked with have been lively, active, sometimes vocal and great companions.

As for exercise. It's what you do with the time rather than allocated minutes. Working dogs like these enjoy good training/scent work as well as time to run. But they are active ..especially in the early years. And yes, their noses can rule but they should be fine off lead once recall is trained.

J


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Have you seen a welsh springer. They are known to be calmer than a typical english springer.

I have to admit I have some crosses I like. One day I will own a sprocker Im sure. I like the solid colour ones otherwise I would get a springer. I also love cockerpoos and many coming through now with health tested parents. Right now I am looking to enjoy larger breeds.

I have working lines golden retrievers. Smaller than show lines by a fair bit and very active...maybe worth a look.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If you have 4 children, I cannot see that it will be lacking in exercise or stimulation


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

jamesmann100 said:


> We have decided to get a puppy, and have been researching which breed to go for. We have 4 children aged between 6 and 15, and both me and my wife work from home, so no problem in exercising every day. We were considering a springer spaniel, but met a couple with two sprockers yesterday and we fell in love with them, and their owners really sold them to us too. So having read some websites, I have 2 main questions:
> 
> 1. During Monday to Friday, there may be days when we can only do one walk of about 30-40 mins rather than a good 2 hour ramble. We could do more at weekends, but is 30-40 mins enough for a sprocker?
> 
> ...


Hi

First of all a Sprocker is not a "hybrid", it is a cross breed, both breeds come from one species the dog.

The pros on Sprockers

Easily available, not usually very expensive, long lived, no special grooming requirements (apart from keeping feet and feathers tidy), portable, unlikely to do any real harm from a knock you down perspective, have good appetites, are generally pretty robust both physically and emotionally.

The cons of Sprockers

Quite often neither parent is health screened for the ailments which can be rife in the breed. They generally find hunting and going self employed a much better option than staying with the family unless carefully handled and trained but the biggest con IMHO is the fact that both Springers and Cockers can be prone to resource guarding, food, items, locations, people which can be prevented but it is something to consider when you have children (and their friends) to consider.

As for exercise I think that you may find that such restricted exercise could trigger or exacerbate certain inapprorpriate behaviours and thus that would be another con for me looking from the outside in.

If you are well prepared to provide a lot of mental stimulation in the house and garden when you cannot do walks, provide a safe place of refuge from the children where it will never be bothered and are prepared to put in a great deal of time recall training from Day 1 then this dog may suit. Generally sprockers tend to be bred from Field Trial stock and thus this in itself would not recommend them to your particular home IMHO


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Springers and working cockers used to be the same breed as SL said. Why a sprocker? Might be tricky to find this cross unless you look on the Gundogsforsale group or similar on Facebook, but working types often aren't health tested.

I have three springers and 30 minutes of retrieving a ball, training with a dummy, retrieving cold game etc wears them out. They could do much longer walks, but one has hip dysplasia so can't do too much. This, btw, is common amongst springers, so having hip scored parents is really important for healthy pups able to live normal lives. Don't fall for idiots telling you that the parents are health checked-that's nonsense, you want clear eye tests, low scores from hip scoring, absolute minimum.

Springers are one of the most common breeds in the UK, so please research the litter before seeing it and choose a good one. There are working or pet bred types, some people say the workers are more lively and more trainable, I disagree, mine is the more laid back of the three. My pet bred are brilliant workers! Do ask tons of questions and do tons of research before you commit to a pup. It's worth it to save future heartache. Recall training is, as SB says, hugely important. I don't find mine funny about resource guarding, they've been brought up soppy and are ridiculously bonded to us.









Working cockers are mini springers, not much difference in temperament from what I can see. Show cockers are totally different.


----------



## jamesmann100 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year to you all, and once again thank you so much for all your replies!

Our thought process was that we wanted something slightly bigger than a cocker, so were seriously considering a springer. But when we met the couple on our walk who had 2 sprockers, they were saying that sprockers are less active than springers. So is it right to say that springers are more active than sprockers and sprockers are more active than cockers? And is it right to say that all 3 have workers and shows, and that workers are more active than shows?

My wife says I over analyse in general, so there is every chance that I am thinking too much about this!

Thanks

James


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

jamesmann100 said:


> Happy New Year to you all, and once again thank you so much for all your replies!
> 
> Our thought process was that we wanted something slightly bigger than a cocker, so were seriously considering a springer. But when we met the couple on our walk who had 2 sprockers, they were saying that sprockers are less active than springers. So is it right to say that springers are more active than sprockers and sprockers are more active than cockers? And is it right to say that all 3 have workers and shows, and that workers are more active than shows?
> 
> ...


1 There are no "show bred" Sprockers; being a mongrel/cross breed, they cannot be shown.

2 Sprockers can of course be the product of either or both working/show stock.

3 There are ESS and CS that are bred specifically for exhibition/pets and those that are bred specifically to work.

In GENERAL those dogs from working lines tend to be too much for the average family as they were bred to go all day, and go all day they will.

The activity levels of CS, ESS and Sprockers vary, you cannot categorise them into high, higher and highest.

As always in dogs the answer is "it depends", there are no guarantees.

A spaniel of whatever type that is underemployed both physically and mentally will happily go self employed. 

Have you visited any breeders and seen their adult stock?

This may be a good idea BEFORE there are any pups available and so you are not tempted into a decision you may regret.

If you can see the activity levels of the adults this may help you with your decision.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

The Gundog Group - Breed Information Centre

Why not have a look at the whole Gundog group? There are a whole range of sizes, temperaments and exercise requirements.

My personal favourite, the Lagotto


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It is wise to think carefully before you commit yourself to a puppy, it's very easy to repent at leisure when you have a dog that's driving you all crackers.

Generally, what you have said is more or less correct. Springers are very active and driven dogs, the show springer is less so and tends to be a calmer dog all round. Same with the cockers. I know someone with a working cocker, he is small and extremely active, but a very friendly dog, just doesn't seem to have an off switch. There are two show cockers that I know in my village who are much calmer and easier to live with, but one of them in particular is very noisy and there can be a tendency for show cockers to be noisy little souls, but not all. I only know of one Sproker and he is an eight year old dog that is worked and he is still very active and full of beans.
Of course all dogs vary even amongst the same breed, I can only generalise. There will be someone that pops up to say that there working springer is very calm and quiet.
Have you looked at a Sussex spaniel? They come in the one colour, liver brown, and although are active I think less so then Springers. They are a heavier dog then cockers. Or the Welsh springer which is a beautiful brown and white dog about the size of a springer, but calmer.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Cockers are not less active than springers at all, at least not the working variety. And they are bloomin' quick, if working bred, they will most likely be on the look out for moving *things*, birds, rabbits etc, and can be after them and out of sight quicker than you can blink. 

The problem with a cross bred dog, is finding a good breeder who does the health tests relevant for BOTH breeds. The other problem is you really won't know what you're going to end up with, the resulting pups could end up looking mostly like a springer, or mostly like a cocker. 

It's hard enough finding a good breeder of a pedigree breed, let alone some of the cross breeds, and it is a mine field for people looking for a pup without much experience. You could happen across a good breeder but the vast majority of puppy buyers haven't a clue, and unwittingly support puppy farmers and the like, so it is important that you research it all as thoroughly as possible. You've made a good start by asking on here for information


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Before KC registration, cockers were the smaller pups, and springers were the larger pups. I can't remember the exact weight but you get some spaniel aficionados that won't touch certain lines as they believe they've got too much of the *other* breed in there. Springers have a higher tail action than cockers, and are more free ranging, cockers work in a tighter pattern, tail low, like the suction cup shape I mentioned, or they should do.


So are you talking about working cockers. Show cockers really do not resemble springers in any way and they are what most people think of as cockers. They do not seem to have changed much over the years. My mother owned one when she was a child so in the 1920s and I think it looked much like the modern cocker whereas a working cocker looks like a small springer.
I assume a sprocker could be a cross with either sort of cocker.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

labradrk said:


> A 30-40 minute walk would be ok every now and then, but not as a regular thing with a healthy young dog of those breeds. For me it would be a case of altering my routine (getting up earlier, going to bed later etc) to cater for the dogs needs as a necessary sacrifice.


Have to agree with this - I don't personally think that 2 x 30 min walks would be anywhere near sufficient once the dog matures

Maybe once a week - it's actually good to have a day where they get less exercise and some don't walk their dogs at all every so often, but certainly not more than that

I've had several Labs, and my experience seeing how they are compared to friends Spaniels, is that they don't need as much exercise as a Spaniel - but even in middle age, they'd be climbing the walls with a 30 min walk - and that incl games etc whilst on it.

Personally, for a 1st dog, I'd go for an older rescue - you know how it's going to turn out in adulthood & what you're getting!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Blitz said:


> So are you talking about working cockers. Show cockers really do not resemble springers in any way and they are what most people think of as cockers. They do not seem to have changed much over the years. My mother owned one when she was a child so in the 1920s and I think it looked much like the modern cocker whereas a working cocker looks like a small springer.
> I assume a sprocker could be a cross with either sort of cocker.


It predates showing even, when you see working cockers and springers, there's quite a variation in the size of springers, some are as small as the working cockers. All the working cockers I see are *typical* of the old type illustrated in early books about gundogs.

The American cocker is the breed that's changed the most, although Sussex aren't far behind them; Clumbers seem to be going the right way, from very heavy more towards how they looked historically.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

jamesmann100 said:


> Happy New Year to you all, and once again thank you so much for all your replies!
> 
> Our thought process was that we wanted something slightly bigger than a cocker, so were seriously considering a springer. But when we met the couple on our walk who had 2 sprockers, they were saying that sprockers are less active than springers. So is it right to say that springers are more active than sprockers and sprockers are more active than cockers? And is it right to say that all 3 have workers and shows, and that workers are more active than shows?
> 
> ...


Sprockers, being a mix of springers and cockers, are as active as either breed. Sprockets are 'unofficial', there are no differences between types, there aren't workers or show bred.

Like I said, my working springer is less active and demanding than my two show (pet bred) types. Working types tend to be smaller. Mine is 20 kg and quite a short dog. The show types are bigger, mine are 26 kg and a lot taller. Character and energy levels will vary hugely from litter to litter. My two brothers are very different. One is very energetic, naughty, full of mischief, inclined to do his own thing. His brother is happy to be on someone's knee and far less likely to run off and far more reliant on me.

Do over analyse, you can't do enough research when finding a pup, but do read what we've said: springers and _working_ cockers are very similar. Even show springers have some natural working instinct. Sprockers are therefore also similar, but you probably won't find a health tested litter.

If you go the working cocker route, I can give you details of a good breeder on the Luton area who health tests. A good pup is worth travelling for.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd recommend something with lower exercise requirements if I'm honest. An hour a day isn't enough for an adult cocker/spinger/sprocker, unless you are doing loads of work at home with them too.

I'd recommend looking at a list of gundogs and seeing if there's any other breed better suited that catches your eye. My personal fave spaniel is the sussex, like a liver cocker but heavier set and less lively, beautiful and soppy dogs. Then there's the clumber spaniel, bigger again but also lower energy. The welsh springer is beautiful and less manic than an english, but these breeds are much less available than cockers etc.

Better to ask these questions now, than buy a puppy to find it's totally unsuitable in 6 months time.


----------



## ciarasmum (Aug 21, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> Hi
> 
> First of all a Sprocker is not a "hybrid", it is a cross breed, both breeds come from one species the dog.
> 
> ...


BIB - it is interesting you say that. My friends springer has these traits. She doesn't like being pestered by other dogs but will generally just avoid and carry on doing her own sniffing games etc. But she does resource guard my friend. If Ciara even walks near to my friend then the springer will tell her off.

We had both in my house after a 3 hour walk. Ciara was asleep on her bed next to the sofa and the springer sat near my friend. My friend subconsiously reached down to stroke Ciara, at which point, the springer stiffened then attacked Ciara who hadn't even moved or opened her eyes. So we don't have them in the house together anymore.

It was an eye opener as I've never seen this type of thing before and although Ciara will grumble if a dog tries to take her toy etc, she has never resource guarded me and will happily let me stroke any dog without an eye bat.

But that being said, this could be just this particular dog, I've never noticed it with any other dogs, and it wouldn't put me off the breeds mentioned as a whole at all.


----------



## ollysmrs (Jan 8, 2015)

Following this with interest - also a newbie!

For years I have wanted a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever and this was to be my year. However, hubby has put his foot down due to the cost of them and so the search began for a suitable alternative.

I have found a lovely pup from a family home and should be bringing him home at Easter. 
I have previously owned rescue dogs of the Heinz 57 variety which have been generally 12months plus so this is my first time with a pup...feeling a bit nervous about that! 

My question if anyone can help (and sorry for hi-jacking your post jamesmann100 :blush is regarding scent training. Although our pup will primarily be a family pet, I am keen to utilise the strong nose spaniels have and see if I can train him as an alert dog. My 6yr old has type 1 diabetes and having an extra body to watch over him for hypos would be a godsend but I also hoped some good mental stimulation for the dog. I have a book on the way so I can do some reading but on a basic level, has anyone any experience with scent training?

Back to your original post...regarding the short walk days, is this something that you and your wife would be taking care of or could the older children be involved? Perhaps an after school paper-round (do these even exist now?!) would give a dog a good hours walk. Or even a trip to the park with a football. Essentially the kids will be growing up with this dog, seeing them as care-givers rather than just people who are fed at the same time, made to walk at the same time as him etc. may help to find his place in the pack.

Good luck with your search but don't over think things. All breeds have pit-falls if you look hard enough. Enjoy your dog for the animal and companion it will be.

Kate


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

ollysmrs said:


> My question if anyone can help (and sorry for hi-jacking your post jamesmann100 :blush is regarding scent training. Although our pup will primarily be a family pet, I am keen to utilise the strong nose spaniels have and see if I can train him as an alert dog. My 6yr old has type 1 diabetes and having an extra body to watch over him for hypos would be a godsend but I also hoped some good mental stimulation for the dog. I have a book on the way so I can do some reading but on a basic level, has anyone any experience with scent training?
> 
> Kate


Have you approached MDD regarding your dog? They do sometimes help people with their own dogs.

Medical Detection Dogs


----------



## lisahart (Jan 8, 2015)

hi i am also new to the forum and the sprocker breed.i have a sprocker bitch her name is poppy she will be 1 on monday .i got poppy last march and have loved every moment with her,she is so loving and friendly and very well behaved in the house.i havnt had any damage or mess from her however she is extremely lively and full of beans.poppy likes lots of attention and is very quick to learn.

The only two problems i am having with her at the moment is digging in the garden and she has decided to run off and ignore me wen i let her off the lead i am hoping this is just a phase as she has only recently started to do this.

poppy is a handful and i do have to spend lots of time with her but it is so rewarding.I wouldnt have any other breed now


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

A "sprocker" isn't actually a breed and I don't understand why anyone would choose to buy a crossbreed- where there is less predictability about behaviour/temperament/health- than a particular breed. The reason humans began breeding was to try to better predict the outcome of mating 2 particular dogs.

Apart for which these crossbreeds seem to cost much more than a pure bred. It makes no sense


----------



## ollysmrs (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree that you can't predict how the dog will be but isn't that true of any animal? I had a friend with a Yorkie, bought from a KC show home but by 18 months was incredibly ill and sadly didn't make 3 years old. I have also had mongrels that were the healthiest & friendliest dogs going. My dad's lab has a dislike of children...I believe she wouldn't hurt one but has shown teeth if they get too fussy with her so I would never leave her alone with my little ones just in case.
As owners, we need to ensure good training, good diet and exercise. Yes, some crossbreeds can inherit a lot of undesirable health/temperament issues but when the benefits of crossbreeding are evident, why put a downer on it?

*From Sprockerspaniel.co.uk*:_Anecdotal evidence suggests that Gamekeepers in Scotland initiated the breeding of Springers and Cockers to create a dual purpose working field Spaniel for the big estates, combining the best traits of both Spaniel types for flushing across varied ground cover. Sprockers found their way into family homes in ever increasing numbers and they have proved to be, like many Spaniels, the ideal family pet.
Today even recognised Cocker Spaniel & Springer Spaniel breeders have started using their Sires & Dams to produce litters of Sprockers. Many people assume that Sprockers are part of the current trend for designer dogs, however the Sprocker is clearly not a designer dog as he is the result of breeding two types of Spaniel rather than two different breeds and has probably been around ever since Springers and Cockers were bred from original land Spaniels._


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

kare said:


> I regularly walk a springer and he is happy to play ball constantly with no desire to stray. He is a mix of working and pet so no show type ancestors.
> 
> Running constantly getting him ball especially adding in sitting waiting and him having to find a "dead" ball (ie not moving) I can get good exercise into him in 40 mins. With you and a family playing hide and seek he could have a great time.
> 
> I am unsure why people would recommend a family a cavalier king Charles. The health issues they can suffer is not something any child should witness.


It is possible to buy from health tested stock which is what everyone should be doing with any breed anyway.

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Breeders - Champdogs Â®

I know a couple of fabulous Cavaliers who appear to have no health problems, I haven't specifically asked their owners but I meet them on our 5 mile route march so there can't be many issues.


----------



## Gignesthai (Dec 16, 2014)

It is hard to tell you which will be more active from working bred springer/cocker or cross breed sprocker, they really are completely individual, even within a litter you will get the more chilled/more busy puppies. The only thing that separated springers and cockers around the turn of the century was the weight at birth (as mentioned by SL). And you can not even tell by how much field trialling red is in the pedigree, we trained a springer who had a red hot pedigree, but sadly the whole litter were the least trial prospects of any four legged creature i have come across, you could do not much more than get him to meander through trees cocking his leg. The whole litter apparently were the same! And i have seen working cockers go from completely fidgety and hyper to absolute wonderful, calm, biddable off switch, and yet the pedigree was very similar in terms of field trialling/working lines.

Also size, have springers smaller than cockers and sprockers that make some springers look tiny, so it really is down to seeing one or both parents, honest chats with the breeders and getting a feel for a litter and a pup.


----------

